

Deploy to AppHarbor from GitHub - DanielRibeiro
https://github.com/blog/961-deploy-to-appharbor-from-github

======
daredevildave
Is it me or does it seem like adding the AppHarbor user to your project seem
like the wrong way to be doing this? Isn't this what SSH keys / API access are
for?

